# Тюнинг XFCe

## |Bot|

хочу панельку посменить ..... может есть у кого хорошие доки, линки, темы и тк далеее )) 

для украшения сего дела )) иконочки там или еще что ))

----------

## |Bot|

если кому интересно  :Smile: 

http://xsuid.net.ru/screen1.jpg

----------

## edorichev

Для gnome но у меня и в xfce рабит

http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143

----------

